# Nigel B



## Nigel Balchin (Feb 24, 2012)

Can anybody offer advice on the cost of 'legalising' a swimming pool that was constructed without getting building consent? It was built some 10 years ago.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Nigel Balchin said:


> Can anybody offer advice on the cost of 'legalising' a swimming pool that was constructed without getting building consent? It was built some 10 years ago.


This thread about the extended deadline for legalising illegal structures should answer your question.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/gr...tended-deadline-legalisation-submissions.html


----------



## Nigel Balchin (Feb 24, 2012)

Many thanks. My pool has a surface area of 50sq m. On this basis it appears the cost is as follows:
1.Application fee 500 Eus.
2. Engineer's fee 1,540 Eus plus Vat
3. The fine.
However is there any formula/basis on which the fine is made/ an indication of what the fine might equate to? Mt property is in the Peloponnese.


----------

